# Right Now Onyx only Copper Sulfate?



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay, this may be old news to all of you but I must have missed this change. When did they change the formula for Right Now Onyx minerals?

I haven't had to buy any minerals since last year but I got a new bag today and noticed that the tag looked different. Sure enough the ingredients are different and the only source of copper is now copper sulfate!

Why can't companies just leave well enough alone??

Angela


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you know I can't get Purina much of anything in my local town because the mill is up north and they simply don't make much or ship it down here. But 45 minutes to my west they have another Purina store that is serviced by another mill and they can get all sorts of stuff. The same beef mineral at my feed store is different than the same exact cattle mineral at the other store. So check around. Being the queen of having your minerals be the biggest pain ever, I feel for you! vicki


----------



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

I will check into the Purina minerals but I am not sure who is a Purina dealer around here. I know TSC is but they are a Nutrena dealer too and would not order the Onyx for me. This was the one thing I was absolutely sure of in my management. I am still a newbie but knew Onyx was the right mineral - so much for that idea! I am almost ready to just have Techmaster shipped up here but at $103 per bag total my husband would have a fit! And I really can't blame him  He is a truck driver tho and I told him the next time he goes to Tx/Ok I wanted him to stop somewhere and pick me up a few bags! Only problem is he doesn't go out there much.

Angela


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL, does he ever drive to WA State? I want to try the Techmaster too and 5 closest feed stores say they never hear of it... I gave them the website contact info but special order doesn't sound promising either.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

It's hard to find a decent mineral around here...I started using Right Now Onyx back in Jan. I'll have to check the tag on it and see if it's just copper sulfate; like yours. 
But if it is, can I continue using that mineral?? I don't have access to any other minerals, the manna pro is way to expensive and my goats won't eat it anyway. The other mineral that rural king has isn't good quality, its just a red mineral.


----------



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

Amy, From what I have read here Copper Sulfate is hard on/bad for their rumen and you want more than once source of copper in a mineral. (I think that's right - no time to search for it this morning.) I am going to see if I can get in touch with the Nutrena rep for this area and ask Why oh Why?? 

So I am now on the hunt for a new mineral. Oh happy day - not! :crazy

Angela


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Well I need to go milk so I'll check the tag on the mineral to see. Thanks for replying to my question...I doubt I'll find any minerals around here...and I can't have it shipped in. WAY too expensive.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

we need to start sending the good stuff around the country with those truckers :biggrin

what's the shelf life of minerals? I'd have to think its awhile...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

But a mineral with only copper sulfate as your copper is a poor quality mineral. So if all you have is that, bolus and then use a cattle mineral, or a horse mineral. I never used a goat mineral until Tech Master and it's cattle, horse, goat. vicki


----------



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

Lacia - I thought about checking on a price to have a pallet shipped here and then selling it. I thought maybe I could get a good price on the hauling thru my DHs company. But then (about 20 sec later) I realized I would have to pay for it all up front and I do not have that kind of money sitting around.

Now if someone asks what I want if I win the lottery my answer will be: "A new truck, more land & a pallet of goat minerals!" :lol

Angela


----------



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh - and sorry but I think Washington is the only state he has never been to!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

well I think he needs to check off the last state then! :biggrin

How many are on a pallet?

I can so relate to the simple and crazy-sounding things I would want if I won the lottery... and a few of them are goat stuff too!


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Hmmm.....I just bought a bag a couple of months ago and it was still the formula with the multiple forms of copper. 

I have the email address from the guy at Cargill, he sent me a pdf of the tag. Perhaps I should shoot him an email?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Being as my area is not goat friendly, I have to use horse minerals for my goats. The few goat minerals i can get are not good quality for what I need.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Well my minerals are the same, they only have one form of copper....
I have checked around here for cattle/horse minerals. The only kind I can find are ones with only one form of copper. Right Now Onyx was the best I could find until they switched that.

So now, I guess the best is the Manna Pro minerals and there is NO way I am spending that much money on a small bag just so my goats can look at it and turn their noses up to it. They hate the stuff. The pygmys love it. The Nubians hate it. Go figure. *sighs*


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Ok, I popped an email to my contact at Cargill and he said:

_Jonell,

The Minerals out of my region have not changed. The onyx is made with organic, cobalt, copper, zinc, and manganese. What dealer are you currently buying your Mineral from?
_

If you guys that are getting different minerals than what I'm getting would like to let me know where you're located, I'd be happy to forward the information on to him so that he can check it out.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Jonell. We get our Right Now Onyx from the Lucerne Elevator, located in Lucerne, Indiana.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

Angela... Send me an e-mail if you are close. I'm down by the Tn line off 81. We get a pallet 2x a year and I'd be glad to let you have some.


----------



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

Jonell,

My minerals came from Chestnut Mountain Feed Company in Concord, VA. She had to special order them for me and they just came in last Wednesday (3/17). Lot#6100361634 0036

Copper was not the only change made to the ingredients list:

Old Tag

Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Salt, Magnesium Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Iron Oxide, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Cmplex, Cobalt Glucoheptonate, Selenium (? I think - blurry) Yeast, Processed Grain By-Products, Animal Fat, Molasses Products, Vegetable Oil, Mineral Oil

New Tag

Dicalcium Phosphate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Magnesium Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Processed Grain By-Products, Molasses Products, Animal Fat, Vegetable Oil

Thanks,
Angela


----------



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> Angela... Send me an e-mail if you are close. I'm down by the Tn line off 81. We get a pallet 2x a year and I'd be glad to let you have some.


Wow - Thank you so much for the offer! However, I am in Charlotte County so several hours from you. If I ever go that direction for vacation or something I may get in touch with you.

ETA: I typed that, posted, & then read it - ha ha ha ha VACATION?? I must have been having a flashback.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks like they cut out all of the more expensive, and the most bioavailable ingredients, like all the chelated compounds. That's too bad -- bioavailability is a big deal, partly because the chelated element uptake is not influenced by the concentration of other elements, and they don't contaminate so much when excreted. Seems like a cost cutting measure. Did they keep the price the same?


----------



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, I can't really say. I had to get them from a new place this time. They were cheaper but that may have been because the place I was getting it from had to order it thru the same place that I got the new bag. With cutting out another middle man the price should have dropped as it did.


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Here's the pdf of the tag for the Right Now Onyx that I get.

I sent him Amy's info, I will send yours too Angela. We'll see what he can find out for you guys.

It's interesting, when he originally sent me the copies of the tags he sent me one for the Right Now Bronze too. The ingredients listed there look more like what you're getting now.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

OK - I see the difference - On the top right of your tag it says "Right Now Onyx (RS)"
My tag says "Right Now Onyx (GY)"

I bet it is a different formulation for different areas of the country. My numbers are different than yours too. Yours shows Copper at 2000 ppm. Mine = 2500 ppm. There are many differences and my tag doesn't even list cobalt in the analysis.

Guaranteed Analysis:

Calcium Min 13% Max 15%
Phosphorus Min 8%
Salt Min 14% Max 16%
Sodium Min 5.3% Max 6.3%
Magnesium Min 2%
Potassium Min 1%
Copper Min 2500 ppm
Iodine Min 200 ppm
Selenium Min 26 ppm
Zinc Min 5000 ppm
Vitamin A Min 100,000 iu/lb
Vitamin D Min 10,000 iu/lb
Vitamin E Min 100 iu/lb


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Angela said:


> OK - I see the difference - On the top right of your tag it says "Right Now Onyx (RS)"
> My tag says "Right Now Onyx (GY)"


Sound like you're right, here's what my contact at the plant in Ohio says:

_Those are the plants that manufacturer the mineral. I'm waiting to see what is going on with these tag changes in the other regions. I will be in touch when I hear more. 
_


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Jonell when you find out something could you post the ingredients also, know what forms of copper to get to the minimums is more important...I know several folks using the Onyx emerald out here, I haven't looked at their feed tags.

The onyx is made with organic, cobalt, copper, zinc, and manganese. 

Most minerals say this, it's which kinds of copper we are interested in. Vicki


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Vicki,

Mine lists the mineral content in this order:

Calcium carbonate
Salt
Monocalcium Phosphate
Dicalcium Phosphate
Magnesium Oxide
Zinc Amino Acid Complex
Copper Amino Acid Complex
Manganese Amino Acid Complex
Cobalt
Glucoheptonate
Copper Sulfate
Zinc Oxide
Manganous Oxide
Sodium Selenite
Iron Oxide
Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide
Cobalt Sulfate

I guess that I was assuming that the ingredients are listed in the amounts from highest to lowest.

Am I wrong? Or maybe I'm not understanding what your asking for?


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

well...now I gotta go check my bag- shoot!


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Ok folks, I got a reply back from my contact at Cargill:

_Jonell,

They are not sure what happened but the tags got reworded but the organic minerals were in there. Thanks for catching that and they should be back the way they were._


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

So the tags were wrong, but the mineral is still the same?


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

If I'm understanding him correctly, yes that's what he's saying


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

That's great! That's the way I read it also.


----------



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

That's great! I have an email in to the area rep for here but I haven't heard back from him yet. If it is anything different I will let you know. 

The percentages are still different tho between mine and yours. My analysis % did not change on the new tag, only the ingredients. So apparently there are still some differences from area to area.

Thanks for letting us know,
Angela


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

My tag looked different, too at first glance. Then I read the top part and it said the mineral contained the copper amino acid in addition to the copper sulfate listed below. When I was at Wedt Feed last week, they have a cattle mineral they make that is less expensive than the Onyx. It contains chelated copper. Has anyone used this form?


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

OK I am going to throw another wrench in this My tag says Right Now Onyx MH shows the copper sulfate towards the begining of the ingredients and then Copper lysine complex lower in the ingredients have not gieven any to the goats yet and they are out of the other and I am worried now.



Angela said:


> OK - I see the difference - On the top right of your tag it says "Right Now Onyx (RS)"
> My tag says "Right Now Onyx (GY)"
> 
> I bet it is a different formulation for different areas of the country. My numbers are different than yours too. Yours shows Copper at 2000 ppm. Mine = 2500 ppm. There are many differences and my tag doesn't even list cobalt in the analysis.
> ...


----------



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, I finally got the answer to my email, too. It was the same answer that grandmajo got.

_Angela

I finally received conformation that the RN Onyx formula has not changed. A mistake was made in the tag printing program. Thank you so much for letting us know about this problem. We can now print new tags to replace the wrong ones. Onyx will always contain the amino specific traces and selenium yeast. Please feel free to call if you have any questions.

Thanks
Rick_


----------

